# Do you allow luggages in the back seat?



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

From experience, I've had pax try to carry their luggage inside the car and when they take it out, they end up hitting the side of the rear fender and leaving a side swiped dent in the process. It happened a couple times, and one even managed to leave a dent in the door sill which could not be repaired without repainting.

So I'm wondering if anyone allows luggages to be carried in the backseat. What would be the best way to go about handling this?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I load luggage myself just so they dont damage my car. I usually use my trunk but the front seat would be an option would it not?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I load luggage myself just so they dont damage my car. I usually use my trunk but the front seat would be an option would it not?


Good plan. I will always try to load the luggages myself because I don't trust the pax to appropriately handle the luggage so they don't dent my car.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

i ain't loading shiet.... no damn luggage going in the front of my car!. Them MF don't tip...why the *** would I touch a pax's luggage and risk injuring myself?. you get hurt lifting a heavy luggage and uber's response will be.....you're independent contractor...pay your own damn medical bills!....u have been deactivated!


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

luberslur said:


> i ain't loading shiet.... no damn luggage going in the front of my car!. Them MF don't tip...why the *** would I touch a pax's luggage and risk injuring myself?. you get hurt lifting a heavy luggage and uber's response will be.....you're independent contractor...pay your own damn medical bills!....u have been deactivated!


But it won't be much of a big deal if I get hurt from a luggage. Worst that could possibly happen is a sore toe...Not a big deal. If my car gets hurt, I have to fork over a lot of money for paintless dent repair and whatnot. Atleast my body can heal itself whereas my car can't.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Your car, your rules. If you don't want to allow luggage in your back seat, you don't have to. If they have too much to fit in your trunk, you can tell the cheapskates to cancel and order an Uber XL or SUV. 

The other poster is right, be careful about lifting heavy weights. If you injure yourself, the company will not "have your back".


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

If the customer can get it out to my car, i cant imagine it being too heavy for me to safely lift....
And then, wherever it fits. I dont give a $#!+  Lol

There sure seem to be a lot of little things that bother the drivers here.

I guess im just a pretty easy driver to ride with....


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Depends on the luggage.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

As for damage to the car, id think it would take some pretty big, heavy rigid suitcases,.... And if i see someone (likely a small woman) struggling with luggage to the car, im going to jump out and give them a hand anyway....

Again, i see a ton of petty complaining around here, but personally speaking, i think the biggest problem with Uber is its base mileage pay rate. And the lack of support from the Uber reps...


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Lol
> 
> As for damage to the car, id think it would take some pretty big, heavy rigid suitcases,.... And if i see someone (likely a small woman) struggling with luggage to the car, im going to jump out and give them a hand anyway....
> 
> Again, i see a ton of petty complaining around here, but personally speaking, i think the biggest problem with Uber is its base mileage pay rate. And the lack of support from the Uber reps...


Yes I would also help if I encounter that situation but almost always I get an able-bodied pax who wouldn't mind carrying the luggages him/herself so I end up having to assert myself and try to carry the luggages for them so they don't accidentally end up denting my fenders. I obviously care more about my car then they do so if I carried the luggages, there is a very little chance I will end up damaging my car.

I ended up buying these to protect my door sills from luggage dents incase if it were to happen again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/485x36-5mm-...ash=item5d67039ce9:g:Bg8AAOSwbsBXlvVU&vxp=mtr


----------

